# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأربعاء ١١ ديسمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأربعاء 11 ديسمبر 2019م


 الصدى ::-

الإنضباط تحرم الهلال من جماهيره لثلاث مباريات بسبب أحداث القمة 
الأحمر يستأنف تحضيراته إستعدادا للقاء الأمل. .....والمجلس يتسلم تقريرا عن صيانة الاستاد 
المنتخب يخسر أمام كينيا في سيكافا والهلال يواجه الشرطة عصرا بالقضارف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفد المريخ يزور بعثتي احمر ام روابة وسيدات مريخ الابيض.

قام وفد من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ والمكتب التنفيذي للنادي نهار ومساء الثلاثاء ،بزيارة لبعثة فريق الكرة بنادي مريخ ام روابة الذي يعسكر بنادي بري بالخرطوم ،استعدادا لمواجهة ودنوباوي في الدوري التاهيلي يوم الخميس بدار الرياضة بامدرمان، وكان في استقبال الوفد اعضاء البعثة ،بقيادة رئيس البعثة وقيع الله عبدالرحمن والمدير الفني كمال الدين الماموروحرص وفد المجلس على الالتقاء باللاعبين والبعثة الادارية ،وذلك في اطار العلاقات بين المريخ والاندية التي تحمل اسمه في الولايات، من اجل توطيد هذه العلاقات، في الفترة المقلبة، كما قام وفد المجلس بزيارة مماثلة لفريق كرة القدم سيدات بنادي مريخ الابيض المشارك في دوري السيدات ضمن مجموعة الخرطوم والذي يقيم معسكره باكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم  وقدم الوفد التهاني لسيدات مريخ الابيض بالفوز في المباراة الاولي علي الصمود كادقلي برباعية ،ضمن دوري السيدات، وتم الاتفاق خلال الزيارتين علي مواصلة التعاون في الفترة المقبلة وتبادل الخبرات والتعاون، وأكد وفد المريخ ان ابواب النادي مفتوحة لكل الاندية التي تحمل اسمه في كافة ولايات السودان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنور حمد دياب يكرم ثنائي المريخ بمكاتب اليوم التالي

في احتفال كبير بمكاتب (اليوم التالي) أقام قطب المريخ أنور حمد دياب تكريما لثلاثي المريخ رمضان عجب، ضياء الدين محجوب وحارس المرمى الشاب محمد المصطفى.
 وقام الكابتن رمضان عجب بلفتة بارعة عندما أصر على تكريم حارس المرمى الشاب محمد المصطفى رغم عدم مشاركته واعتبر عجب أن النجوم الشباب في المريخ يستحقون التكريم.
 واستهل مشجع المريخ المعروف وأمين عام لجنة التعبئة مرتضى بتري التكريم ورحب بالحضور مبيناً أن دارمزمل هي ديار لكل أهل المريخ مؤكداً أن الأحمر اشتهر عبر تأريخه بتميز أقلامه.
 وتحدث الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم الذي أصر الحضور على أن يكون حديثه مسك ختام الاحتفال وقال :نتمنى أن يديم الله الأفراح في رحاب المريخ الحبيب وسعيد للغاية بالتواجد مع مريخاب مخلصين يعشقون ناديهم. وتمنى الدكتور مزمل عاجل الشفاء للمشجع المعروف حسن الشيخ.
 وقال مزمل سبقني الزملاء في الحديث عن الأخ أنور وأعتبر أن كل من يعمل في قطاعات الشباب يستحق التكريم، و أنهم يعملون في صمت تام.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يترقب نتائج فحوصات نمر والنعسان اليوم 

يترقب نادي المريخ اليوم )الثلاثاء(   نتائج الفحوصات الطبية لإثنين من لاعبيه بقيادة صلاح نمر وخالد النعسان.

ومنعت الإصابة إكمال صلاح نمر، وخالد النعسان مباراة الفريق أمام هلال كادوقلي في بطولة الممتاز والتي جرت أمس.

وكان الجهاز الفني بقيادة جمال أبو عنجة قد أشرك لاعب الشباب محمد كلاسيك في الشوط الثاني بديلا لصلاح نمر، فيما دخل سيف تيري بديلاً لخالد النعسان.

ويتخوف المريخ من غياب الثنائي قبل المواجهة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام الأمل عطبرة المقرر لها الأسبوع القادم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يتسلم تقريراً عن صيانة الملعب

تسلم المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ تقريراً مفصلاً عن صيانة ملعب النادي والذي تم اغلاقه  خلال الفترة الماضية امام عدد من مباريات الفريق في الدوري الممتاز،وذلك من احدي بيوت الخبرة الهندسية واشتمل التقريرالفني والمالي والمالي الذي قدم للمجلس ، علي آلية صيانة الملعب وتهيأته ومدى جاهزيتة حتي يكون في اتم الجاهزية لاستقبال مباريات الفريق في النصف الثاني من الدوري الممتاز ،وشمل التقريرالدراسات الميدانية والاعمال المساحية وفحص التربة وحل مشكلة المياة المتسربة والتي سيتم تنفيذها خلال ست اسابيع واوضح التقرير ان الملعب يحتاج الي علاج لمشكلة الاملاح الموجودة في التربة ومشكلة المياة المتراكمة علي سطح الملعب والمضمار ومشكلة التصريف وتضمن التقريرالذي قدمته الشركة  حلولا جزرية لمعالجة المشاكل الموجودة في فترة لاتتجاوز ست أسابيع..
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نتيجة مباراة شباب المريخ مع شباب ام بده ؟؟؟
مشكور كسلاوى !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقدم عرضا ضخما لثنائي الهلال ولاء الدين وبشه
 .
 .
 دخل  نادي المريخ  بقوة من اجل الفوز بخدمات اللاعبين ولاء الدين موسى وبشه وذلك  بتوصية من اللجنة الفنية وتفيد متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن سوداكال قدم  عرضا ضخما للاعبين عبر وسيط رفص الكشف عنه وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان  اللاعبين سينالان ما يفوق العشرين الف جنيه كراتب شهري في حالة التوقيع  للمريخ بجانب مقدم عقد ثلاثة مليار لكل لاعب لثلاث سنوات
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

نتيجة مباراة شباب المريخ مع شباب ام بده ؟؟؟
مشكور كسلاوى !!



السلام عليكم
صباحكم نور وسرور
انتصر فيها شباب المريخ بهدف سجله اللاعب عبد الكريم
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*谌 轻淹沅 砣授 惹徙秧 蓓 障茄 湘秧 轻匀侨
 .
 .
 耷 轻沐翘 谌 轻哐磴 谌 轻淹沅 菅磙 轻阊砦 後萱 儒陷 滟磔 卺  陪认 蓓 轻替嵘 轻梦硌 沅 轻湘焉 轻面犰 嵯嫜 轻匀侨 驷琼 轻窝劓 阌橇  轻酸撬橇 认茄 轻秧侵 勉 涎闱.
 嬗提 谌锨嵫豌 逑 轻闳茄巧 轻嫱硐  沅 亚禹 蓓 轻限磙 (伲侑) 沅 轻枣 轻饲潇 媲仁谙 轻阊砦 蓓 轻障茄 妊枕  佗佟 滢厣 容茄 毋 滢秦 阡 寝讶 沅禽禹.









*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*闾嵊 轻阊砦 砦秦 淝响 轻捩  碡崛 崆谌 轻焰寝 轻琼友 厝涮
 .
 .
 轻崆谌 抒 恃皂湾 孺怯厣 侨 阡躺 嫒谥 侨淝 轻阊砦 融 闶侨谑 阙 菅磙 轻捩
 骓谑妊 轻崆谌 侵禽 娃磙砩 後阊砦 吻丈 媲嵫廴 轻捩砩 後勤 蓓 轻嶷 後阊砦 嫜葜 谘嬷 俏秧
 厝涮 崆谌 折硌 蓓 轻愉 嬗孑 硎 兽眄襄 蓓 轻匀侨

  崆 拖硭'嵫媲 湘秧'轻擎犰 轻谇浙 轻 阡 崆谌 轻匮 轻糟轻 蠕窍 轻捩 (  厝涮 ) ... 崆谌 折硌 蓓 轻愉 孑 劓 轻守嫜 沅 闳茄巧 崆窝 .. 磴是  惹嵊掩 媲徙迩焉 媲徂嫔 媲崆问亚 沅 轻秦亚 媲徭迂 忍卿 轻视享锨  轻捩砩 
 轻崆谌 磴咪 视添徨 蓓 吻淝 轻匀侨'媲崆邮萸仙 沅  蓓'轻菅磙 轻擎 嫒崆 赃 禹哝 馅倾 呷硌 後淝享 骓氵 轻怯瘦窍 沅  嵊滏鞘 劓磲 耷香 ...
 鞘沅 沅 轻耷沏礓 惹阊 轻视添崆 轻清抒倾  儒星 轻倾 ... 萸锨焉 淝享 轻捩 崆 抒卿 蓓 秦崆 琼 沔迦 萸徜窍 钦韧  沁妊 爿盐 後沔清 蓓 轻湘秧鞘 轻渔锨漤
  轻崆谌 侨享 轻沔禽奚 後卿兽轻 後亿磴










*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*崆谌 轻缅犴 轻忧绒 卺 泌是 轻阊砦 轻渔锨漤
 .
 .
 谜韧 淝享 轻阊砦 轻渔锨漤 卺 泌是 轻授寝 阙 蛰奚 滔硐 崾馅磴 蛰孑 吾轻 菔焉 轻卿兽轻鞘 轻允骓 蓓 礓琼/咔滏 饲 轻戕柔.

  婷卺 藻侨 轻享 猛阆 崆谌 嬗 轻缅犴 轻阏秧 轻糜绒 谌 收秧颓  梳磔翼驿砩 娩 轻爿擎智 阙 畔茄 轻阊砦 轻渔锨漤 嬲崾 徙淹嵘 闶尴闵  後矍砩 沔滞鹎 娩 禹抒 陀 轻勉嫜 吾轻 轻忧谇 轻戕柔.
 婷嬷  娩 磴徇 谘嬷鹎 梦鸯 沅 娩享 于嫦砩 融 涮峭 侍讶叔 阙 菅磙 轻冗硌砩  隳呦鹎 娩 禹拖 嫣迨 吾轻 轻忧谇 轻掎磲 轻戕柔.
 驷谌 藻侨  轻享 猛阆 蓓 挢勤 淝云 轻淝享 轻缅犴 媸 收陧襄 後菅磙 轻面 沔鱼  "2009 - 2010" 奕 娩 硌歪 骓捂 侍茄 蓓 娩享 梦鸯 惹嵯嫜 轻阏秧 卺  衙渝 蒯瞧 轻添浴 嫒恃嫣硎 媲崤涫翘 轻脱软 嫒硌倾硐 茹鱼清 轻尴磴  (轻糜礞仨).










*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*沅饰 匀侨 轻渔锨 砦嬷 沔翘迳 输仪漤 惹侍清 媲拖
 .
 .
 抒咪  轻沅饰 轻输仪漤 沅 轻萱 卺 忆胰茄 儒陷 蓓 轻闳茄巧 轻薯 萄 谡  轻酸撬橇 10 享鱼妊 2019 茹蹄孚 轻渔锨 蓓 蓉驷 轻释享 嵯驷 匝 骀迂  幂秧揄(禹咔萸) 轻薯 侍秧 葳轻砬叔 颓犴 蓓 轻谇浙 轻礞垆享 (咩惹崆)  嫒轻涫硖 砦嬷 辙嫜 轻滔砬 沔翘迳 轻尤 倾倾 轻输仪漤 惹侍清 媲拖 驽  轻萱 嶂闱 轻恃揄 裴 轻阊歪 轻饲漤 沅 轻沅禽由 .. 媲崾咽砣 轻颓犴  硎障 蓓 轻唔漤 轻闾沔谏 妊枕 (6) 滢秦 沅褪 轻拭遽 沅 轻替嵘 轻饲漤伞  轻输仪漤 饲漤 妊枕 (3) 滢秦 媲嵊嫦卿 饲崴 妊枕 滢厣 媲拖 驽 星  颜硐 忆胰茄 轻薯 硎萱 卺礤 辙嫜 轻滔砬 惹崦逑禽..
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*辙嫜 轻滔砬 饰友 沅 唔漤 媸媲体 输仪漤 轻尤 
 .
 .
 斡 轻沅饰 轻尕漤 轻渔锨漤 闳茄鞘 轻饲漤 蓓 蓉驷 禹咔萸 融 授窍徨  轻面 忆胰茄 轻峭 轻闱猪 晚 蒉 辙嫜 轻滔砬 兽香邈 儒陷 阃阆 谌怯  蓓 轻枣 轻面 卺 陀侨 轻唔漤 奕 娩 碲嫦媲 骓斡焰 儒陷礓 蓓 轻枣  轻饲漤  犴舒掭 颜硐邈 阡 滢厣 媲拖 蓓闱 柔 轻唔漤 轻滢厣 轻忧嫌  媸缅 後阊歪 轻饲漤 融 萱义 卺 输仪漤 蓓 轻替嵘 轻擎犰 嬗砦抒  轻沅饰 轻渔锨漤 闳茄砬叔 蓓 轻替嵘 轻面犰 谡 轻尤 轻戕柔 茹媲体  输仪漤恰 嫘徇 蓓 蓉驷 轻释享 嵯驷 匝 骀迂 幂秧揄(禹咔萸) 轻薯 侍秧  葳轻砬叔 颓犴 蓓 轻谇浙 轻礞垆享 (咩惹崆) ..









*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*沐翘沔 轻阊砦 媲徨崆 阊酝驿 彷尴 徂 轻逑禽.
 .
 .

 徙  磔崾 徂 逑禽 阌侨奚 轻湘秧 轻沣是 沅 沐翘沩 轻阊砦 媲徨崆 沅 轻溆紊  轻面犰 谙 愉媲 掎磲 後矍砩 骓谙 涮驺 轻阊砦 轻眠搜 适骓糖 惹後奕  轻晕枕 孑 轻愉媲 轻梦硌 释享锨 晚 娃 阃阆 谌 轻淹沅 轻徂 孢卿 尴  尤掊 谙 沅 轻沐翘沩 蓓闱 萸 儒 谙 挛 沅 涮驺 轻遽轻 挛彦 驷硐  轻在嵘 逑禽 轻溆紊 轻闱猪.
 驷咪  蓓 轻沔鱼 轻颓犴 恃翘 沐翘沔 轻阊砦 媲徨崆 仍仙 媲萦玩 轻闾轻 巅硌邈  沅 轻逑禽礓 骓收涎 轻秧 卺 轻崆仆 妊枕 (7) 缅锨 磲峭掊 沐翘  轻缅犴 凿享 砬友 阋汜 蓓闱 砣授 沐翘沔 轻阊砦 媲徨崆 阡邈 闱 碓硌 裴  娩 轻捭 尴 瘦尴 轻徂 轻晕枕 蓓 轻溆紊 轻颓犴 沅 轻阌侨奚 揄怯 卺  闱 硗纤 蓓 昭勤 轻徂.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻遽轻 硎徂 谵嫒 涨香 沅 崽渖 轻卿秩秦
 .
 .

 谜涎  崽渖 轻卿秩秦 惹释窍 哐 轻尴 轻渔锨漤 谵嫒鞘 严勤 窒 淝享 轻遽轻  轻窝劓恪 卺 吾蓓 轻猛锨 轻薯 藻鲜迩 闳茄巧 轻捭 勉倾 轻阊砦 蓓  轻糜孺 轻颓享 谠 沅 轻沅禽由.
  孓养咽 轻崽渖 脱闱 淝享 轻遽轻 沅 蹄清硌 蓓 酸撬 闳茄砬黍 卺 轻舒轻  茹嶷儒  孥亚闵 闱犴 尴彦菙100鈥 冕 啼礤 媾嵋倾 日砬渖 轻弥亚 轻薯  嵬奘 惹邮窍 轻窝劓 轻湘犴 韧尤 闱 磙养 兽秧 鞘颓 轻窝劓 轻邃嫌.
  孢卿 瓦 闳茄巧 轻阊砦 媲徨崆 蓓 轻替嵘 轻颓享 谠 沅 轻沣是摇 尴  面掭 轻徂橇 扔热 轻猛锨 轻薯 藻鲜 认捂 轻蹄清硌 裴 醚猪 轻汜谌  媾蒯寝 轻俞厍 轻矍 轻阌磲 後香孚.
 媲崦尤孚 轻闱猪 谜涎 崽渖  轻阌侨耷 扪茄鹎 茹渫 轻阊砦 滢秦 轻闳茄巧 融 舒搌蒎 扔热  轻猛锨恕嫱骧崾 惹徙耷柔 兽秧 轻梳 轻许 拖 卺 戕勤 嬗砬 孑  轻孺侨鞘 崆邮窍 轻窝劓 裴 崽渖 轻卿秩秦.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻勉 谪妊 碇眸 轻武寝 卺 轻阊砦
 .
 .
 怯授窍 轻勉 谪妊 谇蓓叔 媸媲忆 蓓 蓉驷 轻湘秧 轻沣是 轻礞 融 阪鲜 嵊呱 轻卿收茄鞘.

  娃 轻勉 谪妊 轻萱 卺 阒磔 轻缅犴 轻窝劓 儒陷礓 湘 戕侨 蓓  轻闳茄巧 轻薯 萄 阌橇 倾 斍崴崆饲翑 帚 轻阊歪 轻吻阌 谠 沅 沅禽由  轻湘秧 轻沣是.

 媲菔释 轻崆谌 谇认礓 轻视添 彷秧掊 蓓 轻限磙 轻軘58鈥场 孚银 轻忧锨 儒陷 饲潋 蓓 轻限磙 轻軘84鈥.
  嫜葳 轻勉 颜硐 裴鞌27鈥 滢厣 闶阌唣 惹徙堰 轻饲漤 蓓 轻湘秧 轻沣是  容茄 滢厥礓 沅 轻阊砦 轻窝劓恪 蓓闱 绒 轻缅犴 轻窝劓 蓓13鈥 滢厣.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻遽轻 碛陟 崾帚硐 萄峭 勉倾 轻匝厣


轻渔锨 - 认 轻享 任硎






碛陟  菅磙 轻遽轻 後售崛 卺 闾沔谏 沅 轻傺孑 轻漭禹 嬗 锰媲 蒌砩 滔硐  饰磴 卺 轻菅磙 晚 硗 猪蒺 卺 轻匝厣 轻拗茄 阌橇 轻礞 轻醚融橇  惹邮窍 茹享渖 轻拗茄 匝 轻渔锨洹 帚 轻糜孺 15 徙忧绒 轻湘秧  轻渔锨漤.

轻遽轻 轻许 硗梳 轻恃薯 轻亚融 妊枕  22 滢厣 沅 11 闳茄巧 硗是 後授禽 沅 盟 斡茄叔 勉倾 轻缅犴 轻耷逖  认嫜 萌厍 泡秧揄 (1/ 2) 轻糜孺 轻糖秧 骓阡 轻萱 卺 轻匝厣  轻拗茄 巯鹎 轻醚融橇 阏轻蜕 蹄清硌.

骓于 轻靡艳 咝徇 崆闶涨  障闵 轻谵嫒 轻耷禹 轻薯 谜涎叔 卺礤 崽渖 轻卿秩秦 轻是融 崆释窍  轻哐 轻渔锨漤 轻礞 轻酸撬橇 韧雁卿 沅 蹄清硌 彳 3 闳茄砬 输禽禹  崆 试汜 闳茄鞘 勉倾 轻匝厣.


咩 碲碓  崆谌 轻遽轻 舟仞 漭禹鹎 呷硌鹎 融 呸轻 轻阆硌 轻蒌 轻忧绒 蔗峭  猛阆 孪恪 融 轻斡茄 勉倾 轻缅犴 轻耷逖怼 晚 禹滔媲 娩萦邈 勉倾 舟  蒌 驿萦 呷硌 崾漭硇 糜徭 轻阆讶 轻氵彷 屙算 阏剌.

菅磙  轻匝厣 轻许 硗梳 轻恃薯 轻 14 妊枕 10 滢秦 沅 11 闳茄巧 砦嬷 闳茄巧  轻遽轻 释 旁亚 阆硌 蒌 滔硐 彐 轻萸释 陀 俞磴卿 哚 惹徙邈 轻糜孺  轻闱猪 吾蒺 後阆硌 轻蒌 阃阆 阃眄 轻享 轻享壬 融 氏彐 涫瞧  轻菅磙 蓓 挛 6 闳茄砬 徙 硎墟 蓓迩 刳 轻萱.






*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻媲犴 硎衔 嵬鱼 勤窍 揄 轻垩惹 後阊砦
 .
 .
 翘鸯 哑碛  淝享 轻阊砦 轻忧绒 蹄轻 谌 轻徨 轻媲犴 鞘涨崆 迩瘦砬 惹嵊硐 轻涨限  闱先 蒯 沅邈 咩提 轻鱼峭 徨 茹萸嬷 轻崆谌 阃阆 谌 轻淹沅 沅 翘  勤窍 揄襄 蓓 咴孑鞘 轻阊砦 媸蓓 闶侨谇 轻胀磔 卿 闾嵊 轻阊砦 沅  轻媲犴 舒蓓智 沅 翘 轻提嬗 阙 轻崆谌 嵬鱼 倾彦 惹崾孓碲 後阊砦
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردينال يناور على ورقة الغربال قبل مواجهة النجم في الابطال
 .
 .
  غادر رئيس نادي الهلال  قبل ساعات من الآن الى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة  قادما من قاهرة المعز وذلك للدخول في تفاوض مع اللاعب السوداني محمد عبد  الرحمن نجم المريخ الحالي وتفيد متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان رابطة الهلال  في قطر اقنعت الكاردينال بضرورة الدخول مع اللاعب في مفاوضات وخاصة انه  ترعرع في الهلال وانها ستقوم بترتيب للقاء الكاردينال باللاعب ويجدر ذكره  ان الغربال غادر الدوحة امس الاول الى الامارات لبعض الاعمال الخاصة به
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسابقات تصدر برمجة دور ال(16) في كأس السودان
 .
 .
  أصدرت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم برمجة  مباريات دور ال(16) في كأس السودان، والتي ستكتمل قبل نهاية النصف الأول من  الموسم الكروي الحالي 2020/ 2019م ..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يرفض المغالاة ويصرف النظر عن محمد عبد الرحمن
 .
 .
 المريخ قدم عرضا للاعب بي 12 مليار و300 واللاعب يطلب 24 مليار و600  والمجلس يرفض ذلك ويصرف النظر عن التجديد له رسميا .. واكد مصدر بمجلس  المريخ انهم صرفو النظر عن اللاعب لعدم تقديره للمريخ ورابطة قطـر التي  قامت بعلاجه في اضخم المستشفيات والاقامة في فنادق 5 نجوم لكنه لم يراعي  ذلك ولم يراعي ان المريخ هو من احتواه بعد شطبه من قبل الهلال وقال مثلما  صنع المريخ غربال سوف يصنع الف غربال وتمني المصدر بالتوفيق للاعب في  مسيرته المقبلة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
 *امير عوض*
 *أضحك مع لجنة تعاونية*
 .
 .
 بالأمس قضت لجنة الاستئنافات برفض شكوي نادي الفلّاح عطبرة (موضوعاً) بعد أن قبلتها (شكلاً).

  للتذكير بالقضية فقد تقدم الفلّاح بشكوي ضد نادي الأهلي الخرطوم حول عدم  اشراك الأخير للاعب من كشف الشباب خلال المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مؤخراً  و انتهت بفوز الأهلي الخرطومي.
 الفلّاح تقدم بشكواه بعد اطلاق  الحكم لصافرة النهاية و استوفي كل شروط الشكوي.. و للأسف فقد رفضت لجنة  المسابقات الشكوي (شكلاً) متعللة بعدم تقديم الفلاح اعتراض قبل المباراة في  تبرير مضحك للغاية.
 نادي الفلّاح واصل في خطوات التقاضي و دافع عن  حقوقه طارقاً أبواب لجنة (تعاونية) و للأسف فقد وجد منها المزيد من التهرب  من قول الحقيقة و ردّ الظلم الذي حاق بهم.
 لجنة (تعاونية) قبلت شكوي  الفلّاح شكلاً.. و قدمت في ذلك درساً للجنة المسابقات التي تتعامل مع  الشكاوي بكلفتة مقيتة و غريبة للغاية.
 حيثيات رفض الاستئناف جاء  فيها (بعد الرجوع لنص المادة 14 (ظ¢) من لائحة الدوري الممتاز لسنة  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©/ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ م نجد أنه نص وجوبي يلزم مقدم الشكوي في أي حالة خلاف صحة تسجيل  اللاعب أن يسبق ذلك اعتراض مكتوب لمراقب المباراة قبل ربع ساعة من بداية  المباراة و بالتالي يجب الانصياع لهذا النص بالرغم من علاته التي لاحظتها  لجنة الاستئنافات).
 ما ورد في هذا الحيثيات يشير للخطأ المعيب في  لائحة الدوري الممتاز الأمر الذي وصفته لجنة الاستئنافات بالنص (المعلول) و  الذي استندت عليه لجنة المسابقات في رفض الشكوي (شكلاً) بدون أن تُفكر  كثيراً في طبيعة هذه الشكوي و مدي اختلافها عن نصوص لائحتها المعلولة و  المثيرة للشفقة.
 و هنا نتسائل.. كيف لاتحادٍ بحجم و عمر الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم أن يفشل في وضع لوائح بسيطة لتدير مسابقاته بصورة  صحيحة و عادلة؟!!
 انه لأمرٌ مخزي و مهين أن تتواجد مثل هذه الأخطاء البدائية السخيفة داخل لائحة تنظم أكبر بطولة يديرها هذا الاتحاد الفاشل.
  و بالعودة لحيثيات الاستئناف نري العجب العجاب في قول اللجنة (و لابد أن  تشير اللجنة أيضاً الي أن المادة (ظ¦) فقرة (ظ©) التي وردت في الاستئناف ان  جاز لنا مناقشتها ان تم قبول الاستئناف شكلاً و موضوعاً "فرضا" فإنها لا  تحقق للمستأنف طلبه المتمثل في تعديل نتيجة المباراة حيث انها تحدثت عن  مخالفة المادة 6 فقرة "ظ¥" و "ظ¦").
 المضحك المبكي في هذا الحديث هو  ان لجنة (تعاونية) تتحدث عن مواد تم تعديلها بتعميم صادر من الاتحاد  العام.. إذ بتأريخ ظ¨/ظ¨/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© تقدم الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني  بتعميم لسكرتارية الاتحادات المحلية و أندية الممتاز ورّد فيه ما يلي:
  اشارة الي خطابنا لكم بتأريخ ظ¥/ظ¨/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© موضحين لكم بأن هنالك خطأ مطبعي في  لائحة منافسة الدوري الممتاز لموسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©/ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ م المادة (ظ¦) البند (ظ©) يقصد  البنود (ظ¦) (ظ§) في البند (ظ©) بدلاً من البنود (ظ¥) و (ظ¦).
 فهل بالله عليكم نعشم بعدالة أو تنظيم بوجود هذه اللجان المخرمجة؟
 ألا تدري لجنة الاستئنافات شيئاً عن التعديلات التي تتم علي اللوائح حتي تحكُم بنصوص معدّلة و غير موجودة؟!
  ألا تُكلف اللجنة نفسها عناء المطالعة أو حتي تحديث اللوائح و المواد  القانونية قبل أن تجلس لتقضي و تبت بمثل هذا الشكل المضحك الذي يدعو للرثاء  عليهم و علي الكرة السودانية ككل.
 الفلّاح لفت النظر لعيب و خلل  بائن في اللائحة.. و علي الاتحاد العام تلافيه بدلاً من محاولة اهالة  التراب عليه بمبررات واهية لا تقنع طفلاً غريراً.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 علي ادارة الفلّاح عطبرة مخاطبة مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام في اجتماعه القادم ليضع قراراته السابقة موضع التنفيذ.
 الاتحاد العام و في تعميم سابق قرر خصم النقاط من أي نادي لا يشرك لاعباً من الشباب في مبارياته.
 الأهلي الخرطوم و خلال لقائه بالفلّاح عطبرة لم يمتثل لهذا الأمر.. و علي مجلس الادارة خصم ثلاثة نقاط من رصيده احقاقاً للحق.
  هذه الثلاث نقاط قد تكون حاسمة و مهمة للغاية في ترتيب الدوري الممتاز و  قد تتحكم في هبوط نادي آخر أو تجنب الأهلي الهبوط.. لهذا علي الاتحاد العام  ممثلاً في مجلس ادارته وضع قراراته موضع التنفيذ بعد أن عجزت لجانه  الواهية من تطبيق العدالة.
 الوضع الطبيعي هو ان يخصم الاتحاد النقاط من الاهلي بمجرد ان يتأكد من حدوث الواقعة.. و لكننا في زمن (الحركة بالمدافرة)!!
 الأمل عطبرة بعد فوزه بالامس.. جعل من مباراته القادمة أمام المريخ لقاء قمة حقيقي و صراع ملتهب علي صدارة الدوري.
 ترويض فهود الأمل لن يتأتي بدون بذل و عطاء و قتال بإستماته.
 أرضية ملعب الخرطوم السيئة لعبت دوراً أساسياً في غالب اصابات النجوم.
  نتمني أن تبادر ادارة الكرة بتوفير ملاعب أخري غير الملعب العتيق لاداء  التدريبات عليها علي الأقل طالما أصبح أداء المباريات واقعاً لا مفر منه.
 أداء التدريبات علي ملاعب من النجيل الطبيعي سيوفر فرصة حقيقية للتعافي و الابتعاد عن خطر الاصابات في تلك الأرضية السيئة للغاية.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 علينا بالتحضير الجيد لقمة الدوري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف تدريباته مساء اليوم استعدادًا لمواجهة الأمل


  يعود فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى التدريبات في تمام الساعة السادسة من  مساء اليوم الأربعاء ويؤدي أول مران له بعد نهاية مباراته مع هلال كادوقلي  التي لعبت مساء أمس الأول في ملعب الخرطوم وانتتهت بفوز الفرقة الحمراء  بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة .
 وسيكون المران  المريخي بملعب فريق الخرطوم في نادي الأسرة بالخرطوم 3 وتحت إشراف الكابتن  جمال أبوعنجة المدير الفني والأسطورة حامد بريمة مدرب الحراس والكابتن عمر  زيقا مدرب اللياقة .
 وستشارك كل العناصر المتاحة حاليًا مع الفريق  الأول إلى جانب تواجد رباعي فريق الشباب المكون من محمد كلاسيك وهاشم  النظيف ومؤيد وعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن .
 ويستمر تدريب المريخ اليوم  لمدة ساعتين وذلك في إطار تحضيرات الفريق لمباراته القادمة في الدوري  الممتاز مع الأمل عطبرة بأرض الحديد والنار يوم الأحد المقبل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دكتور محمد النعيم يكتب
#الغربال والعروض الخارجية

  النادي الجزائري محمد عبدالرحمن سافر ليهو بنفسه في اكبر خطأ يحسب على  اللاعب اذا في نادي عايز لاعب برسل مندوب  رسمي للمريخ لطلب خدمات محمد  عبدالرحمن وليس العكس وهو سفر اللاعب لعرض نفسه على النادي الجزائري 
 وللأسف تم تقديم عرض ضعييييييييف جدا وعاد بعدها محمد عبدالرحمن الى الخرطوم 
  ما الذي يجعل أندية اماراتية أو سعودية أو جزائرية من أن تتابع لاعب مصاب  برباط صليبي وتصبر عليه حتى وهو في الدوحة قبل أن تلمس قدماه أكرم الله  السامعين جميعا ارضية الملعب لكي يقف الجميع على مستواه الفني بعد العودة  من الإصابة ورحلة العلاج
 عموري بعد العودة من رحلة العلاج والتأهيل  في اوروبا لم يعود إلى الهلال السعودي أو العين الإماراتي فكيف سيتم تقديم  عرض احتراف لمحمد عبدالرحمن في نادي إماراتي بالرغم من أنه مافي نادي بطلب  خدمات لاعب مصاب أو عائد من إصابة قبل أن يقف على جاهزيته الطبية والفنية 
  حديث مثل طلب خدمات لاعب مصاب برباط صليبي وعائد من رحلة علاج اذا كان  نادي في بنغلاديش مع احترامي لبنغلاديش هل سيطلب خدمات لاعب مصاب برباط  صليبي للاحتراف قبل التأكد من مستواه دعنا من دول متقدمة رياضيا ومنتخباتها  شاركت في نهائيات كأس عالم  مثل السعودية والإمارات والجزائر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 التحية والتقدير والاحترام للأخوة الكرام في رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر 
 *دكتور محمد النعيم*
 *اخصائي العلاج الطبيعي بإتحاد جدة #العميد*
 *ودكتور المريخ سابقا*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدير الفني السابق للجونة ووادي دجلة حمادة صدقي مديرا فنيا للهلال خلفا لصلاح أحمد آدم










*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

لاعب الأهلي السابق على أعتاب المريخ السوداني
 .
 .
 أصبح نادي المريخ السوداني على أعتاب التعاقد مع صفقة جديدة لتدعيم صفوفه خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية في يناير/كانون ثان المقبل.

  وأعلن شهاب الدين أحمد، لاعب وسط الأهلي المصري الأسبق، عبر تصريحات  تليفزيونية أنَّ المفاوضات مع إدارة المريخ السوداني، وصلت لمرحلة متقدمة  للغاية، موضحًا أنه سيتم حسم الأمور خلال الساعات المقبلة.
 وأوضح  أنه يملك عروضًا أخرى من أندية سعودية بعد نجاح تجربته مع فريق البكيرية،  مؤكدًا أنه سيحدد وجهته خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.
 ولعب شهاب  الدين أحمد، في قطاع ناشئي النادي الأهلي، وتم تصعيده للفريق الأول موسم  "2009 - 2010"، قبل أن يرحل ويخوض تجارب في أندية أخرى بالدوري المصري على  رأسها طلائع الجيش، وبتروجيت، والإنتاج الحربي، وبيراميدز بمسماه القديم  (الأسيوطي).












اتمنى ان يكون الخبر شتل  وكذب 
ياخ كفاية بهدلة وشكاوى مع الفيفا
سمعة النادى أصبحت فى الأرض 
لا لتسجيل اى لاعب اجنبى فى الوقت الراهن 
وبعدين مين البيدفع العقد والرواتب . . سوديكال
المسجون  . . . 
النادى ماناقص  مشاكل  وديون  وو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم في الدوري الممتاز
 .
 ـ الشرطة القضارف × الهـــلال
 ـ الساعة 3:15م
 ـ إستاد القضارف
 .
 ـ الخرطوم الوطني × الفلاح عطبرة
 ـ الساعة 6:15م
 ـ إستاد الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اذا فى شوية قدرة ركزو ليانا على الوطنيين المبرزين  فقط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة

 مأمون ابوشيبة
  أنودع الغربال أم نمسك شعرة
 * للأسف الشديد بدأت تسجيلات المريخ الشتوية بفقدان نجم الهجوم الأول وهدافه محمد عبدالرحمن..
  * البيان الذي أصدرته رابطة المريخ بقطر أنهى قصة الغربال مع المريخ  حيث  توالت ردود الفعل ضد الغربال ما أن انتشر ذلك البيان في مواقع التواصل.
  * ذلك البيان جاء متعجلاً وما كان يجب أن يصدر للحفاظ على شعرة معاوية بين  المريخ واللاعب.. عسى ولعل أن تتبدل خيارات اللاعب ويقبل عرض المريخ..  وأيضاً ما كان يجب أن يورد البيان التفاصيل المالية المفترض أن تكون في  غاية السرية.
 * وقد أعجبني ما كتبه الأستاذ محمود الديرديري في هذا الشأن بعنوان (بيان ملغوم).. وأنقله لكم أدناه كاملاً:
  * { تناقلت وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي بالأمس بياناً (صادماً) صدر من رابطة  المريخ بقطر أعلنت من خلاله الوصول لطريق مسدود في المفاوضات مع المهاجم  محمد عبدالرحمن الذي رفض (بحسب البيان) العرض المقدم من رابطة المريخ بقطر  بالتنسيق مع مجلس المريخ والبالغ 150 الف دولار مقسمه على ثلاث سنوات بواقع  50 الف دولار في العام.
 * تداول الجميع البيان واتخذت الكثير من  جماهير المريخ موقفاً (معهوداً) ان لا كبير على النادى. وذهب البعض لأبعد  من ذلك عندما تحدثوا بوضوح عن ضرورة صرف النظر عن التجديد للاعب الذى لم  يُقدر كل الجهود التي قام بها اهل المريخ ورابطة قطر من اجل علاجه (حسب ما  جاء من ردود أفعال) عبر السوشل ميديا.
 * بحسب ما جاء في بيان رابطة  المريخ بقطر فإن الاتفاق كان يقضى بتسليم اللاعب مبلغ وقدره (50 الف دولار)  قيمة التعاقد مع اللاعب لمدة (عام واحد) يساهم فيها المجلس بمبلغ (30 الف  دولار) بينما تلتزم رابطة قطر بتسديد مبلغ (20 الف دولار) مع مساهمة سنوية  في تجديد عقد اللاعب.
 * اول الأخطاء التي وقعت فيها رابطة المريخ  بقطر ومجلس المريخ تتعلق (بضخامة) مبلغ الاتفاق والذى يصل لأكثر من (4  مليار) في العام الواحد وهذا الامر يفتح الباب امام مزايدات لا طاقة  للأندية السودانية بها مهما بلغت موهبة اللاعب
 *على أي أساس يتم  الاتفاق على التوقيع مع اللاعب لمدة (3 سنوات) بمبلغ يتجاوز الــ(12 مليار)  وهنالك اكثر من 4 لاعبين ينافسون محمد عبدالرحمن في النجومية ينتظرون  تقييم مناسب من اجل التجديد للنادي؟
 *فإذا كان مبلغ التجديد للاعب  عائد من إصابة كبيرة على مستوى الرباط الصليبي يصل لمبلغ (12 مليار). فما  هو التقييم المناسب للاعب في قيمة رمضان عجب مثلاً؟ وهل سيقبل التش باقل من  (15 مليار) وهو الذى (يركض) في الميادين حتى الان دون أي معاناة من إصابة  ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد؟
 * هذا في جانب المقابل المادي.وهنالك  جانب اخر يتعلق (بمصداقية) المعلومات التي حملها بيان رابطة قطر والذى سرد  تفاصيل المفاوضات والجهات التي ستتحمل قيمة تجديد التعاقد مع محمد عبد  الرحمن.
 * وحسب ما توفر من معلومات فإن الاتفاق الأول بين رابطة قطر  والسيد حازم مصطفى كان يقضى بمنح اللاعب مبلغ (50 الف دولار) لمدة عامين  بواقع (2 مليار في العام) وهو مبلغ يبدو مقبولاً نوعاً ما نظراً لظروف  البلاد الاقتصادية
 * ونص الاتفاق كذلك على ان تتحمل رابطة المريخ في  قطر تسديد مبلغ (20 الف دولار) على ان يسدد السيد حازم مصطفى مبلغ (30 الف  دولار) وتحويل أي (مساهمة) من المجلس للاعب مباشرة كحافز إضافي من مجلس  المريخ
 * هذا الاتفاق كان (ساري المفعول) وبمباركة اللاعب ورابطة  قطر والسيد حازم مصطفى حتى قبل أيام معدودة. ولكن فجأة تغير كل شيء وطالعنا  بياناً صادماً وغير مقبول (مهما كانت المبررات) من جانب رابطة المريخ في  قطر.
 * تابعنا قبل التزام السيد حازم مصطفى بتسديد مستحقات تجديد  اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن وعدد اخر من اللاعبين دون الكشف عن مبلغ الاتفاق.  وكان من الأولى برابطة المريخ في قطر الرجوع للشخص الذى اعلن الالتزام  بتجديد التعاقد مع اللاعب وإبلاغه بآخر المستجدات حال وصلت المفاوضات لطريق  مسدود قبل إصدار هذا البيان الذى يُمكن ان يتسبب في نهاية العلاقة ما بين  اللاعب والنادي تماماً. إذا ما استصحبنا عقلية المشجع السوداني الذى تغلب  العاطفة عنده دائماً.
 * و لا ادرى لماذا تذكرت الأساليب القديمة  للأندية السودانية عندما تقرر (حرق كرت) احد اللاعبين بعد الفشل فى الاتفاق  معه لتجديد التعاقد حيث يأتى الحديث عن عدم (تقدير واحترام) اللاعب  للنادي. وقد تذهب بعض الإدارات ابعد من ذلك وتتحدث عن إصابة مزمنة للاعب  كما حدث مع محمد عبدالرحمن سابقاً من جانب نادى الهلال.
 * كنت أتمنى  ان تكون الحكمة حاضرة من جانب رابطة المريخ بقطر في تعاملها مع هذا  الموضوع بدلاً من الجنوح لطريق (حرق كرت اللاعب) لدى جماهير المريخ .خاصة  وان رابطة الزعيم في قطر تُحظى بكل التقدير والاحترام من جانب اهل المريخ  ولكن بكل امانة لم يحالفها التوفيق فيما ذهبت اليه بخصوص البيان.
 *  الشيء الأكيد الذى يجب ان يعلمه اهل المريخ ان هنالك (سر كبير وغامض) يكتنف  ملف التجديد لمحمد عبدالرحمن. وان ما جاء في صدر بيان رابطة المريخ بقطر  لا يمثل (كل الحقيقة) في الموضوع الذى يحتاج للحكمة اكثر من الاندفاع
  * وهنالك سؤال واحد أتمنى ان اجد له إجابة شافية، جاء في بيان رابطة  المريخ بقطر ان الرابطة قد التزمت بتسديد مبلغ (20 الف دولار) بينما التزم  المجلس بتوفير مبلغ (30 الف دولار) لتكملة مبلغ الــ(50 الف دولار). فهل  جاء الالتزام بتوفير متبقى المبلغ البالغ (30 الف دولار) من جانب مجلس  المريخ ام من جانب السيد حازم مصطفى؟ وهل نص الاتفاق الأول مع اللاعب على  منحه مبلغ (50 الف دولار) في العام الواحد؟ ام يعتبر هذا المبلغ قيمة تجديد  لمدة عامين؟
 * هنالك امر اخر يتعلق بسياسة مجلس المريخ في إطلاق يد  روابط المريخ والاقطاب في إدارة المفاوضات بعيداً عن المجلس. وهو امر  ستكون عواقبه وخيمه في القريب العاجل على مستوى النجاح في الوصول لاتفاق  مقبول مع اللاعبين مطلقي السراح.
 * لا مانع من إشراك الأقطاب  والروابط الخارجية في المفاوضات مع اللاعبين تقديراً لأشياء كثيرة. ولكن  جلوس إدارة النادي على الرصيف وانتظار نهاية المفاوضات من اجل إكمال  الإجراءات الإدارية خطوة غير مقبولة من جانب مجلس لا يتورع في تقديم كل  التسهيلات (لمن يدفع) في سبيل الجلوس على كرسي الرئاسة.
 * الان  سادتي لاتزال الكرة في ملعب اهل المريخ من اجل إنقاذ صفقة تجديد التعاقد مع  اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن ولا يحتاج هذا الامر لأكثر من (المصداقية والتعاون)  بين اهل الأحمر بعيداً عن المكاسب الشخصية والانتصار للرأي.}.. انتهى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يخوض مواجهة تنزانيا باتجاه واحد


  تمكن المنتخب التنزاني من الفوز على زنزبار بهدف في المباراة التي جرت عصر  الثلاثاء بمجموعة السودان في بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط أفريقيا (سيكافا)  التي تجري فعالياتها حاليا في العاصمة اليوغندية (كمبالا) .
  وبالنتيجة يخوض صقور الجديان مواجهة السبت امام التنزاني باتجاه واحد وهو الفوز لضمان الترقي إلى المرحلة الثانية من المنافسة .
  والترتيب الحالي يتصدر فيه الكيني المجموعة برصيد (6) نقاط منحته التأهل  من الجولة الثانية وحل التنزاني ثانيا برصيد (3) نقاط والسودان ثالثا برصيد  نقطة واحدة وهي ذات رصيد زنزبار التي يتفوق عليها صقور الجديان بالأهداف .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد الخسارة من كينيا منتخبنا الوطني يختتم مبارياته أمام تنزانيا بالسبت


  خسر المنتخب الوطني السوداني مباراته الثانية في بطولة سيكافا بعد تعادله،  الأول مع زنزبار الاحد الماضي حيث فقد صقور الجديان تقدمهم بهدف محمد عباس  في الشوط الأول على حساب الكيني قبل أن يعودوا ويخسروا بهدفين في الشوط  الثاني ليتوقف رصيدهم عند نقطة واحدة  فيما بلغ الكيني النقطة السادسة  وتأهل للمرحلة الثانية بعد فوزه على تنزانيا في الجولة الاولى .
  وسيختم المنتخب السوداني مبارياته في الجولة الأولى عصر السبت المقبل  بمواجهة تنزانيا وذلك في بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط أفريقيا(سيكافا) التي  تجري فعالياتها حاليا في العاصمة اليوغندية (كمبالا) .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة تسعي للإجهاز علي الهلال في الممتاز اليوم


  فريق الشرطة الذي يحتل الترتيب الـ 14 برصيد 10 نقاط من 11 مباراة، يخوض  مباراة الهلال تحت إشراف مدير فني جديد هو الفاتح حسن سليمان كلف بالمهمة  الأسبوع الماضي خلفًا للمدير الفني محمد محيي الدين الديبة .
 ويسعي الشرطة تحت قيادة جهازه الفني الجديد لإستغلال عامل الأرض خاصة بعد الإهتمام الإداري والحافز الضخم .
  كما يعيش لاعبو الهلال ضغطًا نفسيًا كبيرًا بعد إقالة المدير الفني السابق  صلاح أحمد آدم بعد الخسارة أمام الأهلي القاهري حيث سيجدوا أنفسهم أمام  ضغط فني ونفسي كبير لتنفيذ أسلوب المدرب المكلف هيثم مصطفى .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهم مباريات اليوم الأربعاء الموافق 11-12-2019                          
 ووااوواا
  الدوري السوداني لاندية الممتاز :                                    

 القناة : الملاعب الرياضية السودانية عرب سات فقط                                   
 الشرطة القضارف - الهلال .                                    الساعة : 3 عصرا .                                    
 هلال الفاشر - الأهلي شندي .                                    الساعة : 3 عصرا .                                    
 الخرطوم الرياضي - الفلاح عطبرة .                                     الساعة : 6:15 مساء                                    
  دوري الأمير محمد بن سلمان للدرجة الأولى :                                    
  القناة : السعودية الرياضية1 و 2 والسعودية الرياضية بلس 1و2 :-                                    
 تعديل  ووااوواا
 الخليج - التقدم .                                    
  الساعة : 1:50 بعد الظهر .                                    
 الشعلة - البكيرية .                                    
  الساعة : 2:05 بعد الظهر.                                    
 الجبلين - النجوم .                                    
  الساعة : 2:20 عصرا                                     
 الانصار - الطائي .                                    
  الساعة : 5:15 مساء                                    
 جده - النهضة .                                    
  الساعة : 5:20 مساء                                    
  الدوري التونسي :-                                    
 ووااوواا
 النجم الساحلي - حمام الأنف.                                     الساعة : 3 عصرا.                                    
  القناة : التونسية الوطنية1 و 2                                    
  دوري الخليج العربي الإماراتي للمحترفين :                                    
  القناة : قنوات أبوظبي الرياضية و دبي الرياضية :-                                    
 ووااوواا
 حتا - الجزيرة.                            
     الساعة : 4 عصرا .                               
 شباب الاهلي - الوحدة.                                    
  الساعة : 4 عصرا.                                    
 العين -النصر .                                    
  الساعة : 6:30 مساء                                    
 الوصل - الفجيرة .                                    
  الساعة : 6:30 مساء                                    
  الدوري المصري :-                                    
 حرس الحدود - نادي مصر .                                    
  الساعة : 5 مساء .                                    
 القناة : on sport1 نايل سات فقط .                                    
 الإسماعيلي - مصر المقاصة.                                    
  الساعة : 5 مساء.                                    
  القناة : on sport2 نايل سات فقط .                                    
 وادي دجلة - الاهلي                                    
  الساعة : 7:30 مساء                                    
  القناة : on sport1      نايل سات فقط.                                    
 اهم مباريات اليوم المشفرة                                 
  كأس العالم للأندية :-                                    
  السد القطري - هنجين سبورت كالدونيا الجديدة .                                      الساعة : 7:30 مساء                                    
  القناة : بيين سبورتHD1 .                                   
  دوري ابطال اوروبا دور المجموعات :-                                    
 دينمو زغرب - مانشيستر سيتي .                                     الساعة : 7:55 مساء                                
      القناة : بيين سبورتHD4 .                                    
 باريس سان جيرمان - غلطة سراي.                                     الساعة : 10 مساء.                              
        القناة : بيين سبورتHD6.                                    
 كلوب بروج - ريال مدريد .                                    
  الساعة : 10 مساء .                                
      القناة : بيين سبورتHD3 .                                    
 بايرن ميونيخ @ توتنهام .                                
      الساعة : 10 مساء .                                 
     القناة : بيين سبورتHD2 .                                    
 اتلتيكو مدريد - لوكوموتيف موسكو .                                     الساعة : 10 مساء.                                    
  القناة : بيين سبورتHD5 .                                    
 ليفركوزن - يوفنتوس.                                    
  الساعة : 10 مساء.                   
  القناة : بيين سبورتHD4.                     
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال السوداني يعلن اتفاقه مع المصري حمادة صدقي


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الهلال السوداني يكمل اتفاقه مع المدرب المصري حمادة صديقي الذي ينتظر وصوله الخرطوم الخميس المقبل لتوقيع العقد.
قالت  صحيفة الهلال الناطقة باسم النادي اليوم”الأربعاء” إنّ رئيس الهلال أشرف  سيد أحمد الكاردينال حسم أمر المدرب الذي سيقود الفريق بعد اتفاقه رسميًا  مع المصري حمادة صدقي.
وأعلنت الصحيفة عن وصول المدرب المصري حمادة صدقي الخميس المقبل للخرطوم من أجل ّتوقيع العقد مع النادي بشكلٍ رسمي.
وسيتولي  حمادة صدقي المهمة الفنية للهلال خلفًا للمدرب الوطني المقال صلاح أحمد  آدم على خلفية الخسارة أمام الأهلي القاهري ضمن الجولة الثانية من أبطال  أفريقيا.
وينافس الهلال في دور أبطال أفريقيا ضمن المجموعة الثانية  التي يتواجد فيها إلى جانبه الأهلي القاهري، النجم الساحلي التونسي،  بلاتينيوم الزيمباوي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأمل عطبرة يضيّق الخناق على المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
استعاد الأمل عطبرة عافيته وتوازنه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز اليوم بعد عودته لسكة الانتصارات.
حقق  الأمل عطبرة الفوز على مضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة  التي جرت مساء اليوم”الثلاثاء” ضمن المرحلة الخامسة عشر من منافسة الدوري  الممتاز.
وافتتح اللاعب عابدين التسجيل لفريقه في الدقيقة الـ”58â€³، وعزّز السادات بهدفٍ ثانٍ في الدقيقة الـ”84â€³.
ورفع  الأمل رصيده إلى”27â€³ نقطة متمسّكًا بالمركز الثاني في الدوري الممتاز  بفارق نقطتين من المريخ الخرطوم، فيما بقي الأهلي الخرطوم في”13â€³ نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السد وليفربول عقبتان أمام طموح مونتيري المكسيكي بمونديال الأندية


قطر - كووورة






تشهد  بطولة كأس العالم للأندية التي تنطلق اليوم الأربعاء، في العاصمة القطرية  الدوحة، مشاركة فريق مونتيري المكسيكي للمرة الرابعة في تاريخه.

ويبحث  الفريق المكسيكي خلال النسخة الجديدة عن ترك بصمة قوية، ومختلفة عن النسخ  الثلاثة الماضية، التي كان ظهوره فيها ليس بالجيد؛ حيث احتل المركز الخامس  مرتين، والثالث مرة واحدة.

وهذا هو الظهور الأول للفريق المكسيكي  بعد غياب 6 سنوات لكن السد (المستضيف) قد يكون عقبة أمام طموحه إذا ما تخطى  الفريق القطري، هينجين بطل أوقيانوسيا يوم الأربعاء.

وحال نجاح  الفريق المكسيكي في تخطي منافسه سواء السد، أو هينيجين في الدور الثاني سوف  يتأهل الى نصف نهائي البطولة، وبالتالي سيصطدم بليفربول بطل أوروبا، في  مواجهة ستكون صعبة جدًا على مونتيري.

وكانت أول مشاركة للفريق  المكسيكي في نسخة 2011، التي أقيمت باليابان، وخسر في الدور الثاني  أمام فريق كاشيوا ريسول الياباني بركلات الترجيح (3-4)، بعد انتهاء  المباراة في وقتها الأصلي بالتعادل (1-1).


وفي مباراة تحديد المركز الخامس، نجح في الفوز على بطل أفريقيا الترجي التونسي (3-2).

والمشاركة  الثانية له كانت في نسخة 2012 والتي أقيمت في اليابان أيضًا، وحقق من  خلالها أفضل نتيجة له بالحصول على المركز الثالث في البطولة.

وبدأ مشواره بالفوز على أولسان هيونداي الكواري الجنوبي (3-1) في الدور الثاني، لكنه خسر في نصف النهائي من تشيلسي (3-1).

وفي مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث فاز على الأهلي المصري (2-0) ليحتل المركز الثالث بالبطولة، وهو الأفضل له.

وفي  نسخة عام 2013، التي أقيمت في المغرب، احتل الفريق المركز الخامس حيث خسر  من الرجاء المغربي في الدور الثاني (2-1)، وعاد وفاز على الأهلي المصري في  مباراة تحديد المركز الخامس (5-1).





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم الدولي الجزائري âپ§â€«مصطفى غربالâ€¬âپ© يدير المباراة الافتتاحية لبطولة âپ§â€«#كأس_العالم_للأنديةâ€¬âپ© âپ§â€«#قطرâ€¬âپ© 2019 بين âپ§â€«#السدâ€¬âپ©  و âپ§â€«هينجينâ€¬ اليومâپ© الساعة 20:30 بتوقيت الدوحة 19:30 بتوقيت الخرطوم  ويعاونه âپ§â€«محمود أبوالركالâ€¬âپ© من âپ§â€«مصرâ€¬âپ© و âپ§â€«مكران غراريâ€¬âپ© من âپ§â€«الجزائرâ€¬âپ©  .. غربال كان يفترض أن يدير مباراة الأهلي المصري والهلال السوداني في  الجولة الثانية من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال افريقيا قبل أن يتم  استبداله لإتاحة الفرصة له للتحضير للمشاركة في مونديال الأندية.
#تغطية_ديربي_سبورت
#برعاية_تاركو_للطيران
 ‏âپ¦â€ھ#ClubWCâ€¬âپ© âپ¦â€ھ#FIFAâ€¬âپ©







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يستضيف الفلاح عطبرة بالملعب العتيق اليوم






يستضيف ملعب الخرطوم الدولي في السادسة والربع مساء اليوم مواجهة العودة لسكة الانتصارات بين الخرطوم الوطني والفلاح عطبرة.
وكلا  الفريقين يبحث عن العودة وكان الخرطوم تقبل الخسارة في الجولة السابقة من  المريخ الفاشر على ملعب النقعة وقبلها فاز على الهلال الأبيض وتعادل مع  الرابطة خارج الديار.
ويبحث ابراهومة المدير الفني عن العودة للواجهة من حلال لقاء اليوم وفي رصيده 14 نقطة.
وسيدفع  الكابتن ابراهومة بكل العناصر التي تمكنه من انتزاع النقاط اليوم أمام  الفلاح عطبرة والذي غاب عن الانتصارات طوال الجولات السابقة وكان الفريق   تعادل على ملعبه مع حي الوادي وقبلها تقبل الخسارة من المريخ العاصمي   ويدخل مواجهة اليوم برصيد 17 نقطة في المركز الثامن للترتيب العام.




*

----------


## Abu Reem

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المريخ يقدم عرضا ضخما لثنائي الهلال ولاء الدين وبشه
 .
 .
 دخل  نادي المريخ  بقوة من اجل الفوز بخدمات اللاعبين ولاء الدين موسى وبشه وذلك  بتوصية من اللجنة الفنية وتفيد متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن سوداكال قدم  عرضا ضخما للاعبين عبر وسيط رفص الكشف عنه وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان  اللاعبين سينالان ما يفوق العشرين الف جنيه كراتب شهري في حالة التوقيع  للمريخ بجانب مقدم عقد ثلاثة مليار لكل لاعب لثلاث سنوات



بيضيع في قروشو ساكت .. ما بيستاهلو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات المريخ في ديسمبر 









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#Next_match
#دوري_الشباب
#المسالمة1908
























*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
 أبو عاقلة اماسا
 الدوري مشوار طويل..!!
 .
 .
 *  مازال المشوار طويلا.. والحديث عن الدوري ذو شجون، والتنافس على أشده بين  فرق المقدمة.. نعم تصدر المريخ وقدم عروضا قوية ويلعب بدافعية أنه حامل  اللقب ولديه مايدافع عنه، ولكن.. من السابق لأوانه الحديث عن (بطولة)  وبطل..!
 * هنالك فرق تضم لاعبين مميزين وأجهزة فنية مقتدرة ولكنها  مهزومة إداريا وتعاني من مشكلات معقدة ما بين الكفاءات والإمكانيات، لذلك..  سجنت نتائجها في معاناة الأزمات ولم يتسن للاعبيها تقديم ما يليق  بقدراتهم، وفي المقابل هنالك أندية كبيرة في كل شيء.. تأريخها وقواعدها  الجماهيرية وإداراتها.. ومثال لذلك ناديي الأمل العطبراوي وحي العرب  بورتسودان.. هما من العراقة بمكان.. حيث أن الحديث عن نتائجها المميزة لا  يستغرب.. فالأمل المنتمي لمدينة تستحق عن جدارة لقب (مهد كرة القدم  السودانية) يتميز بإدارة صنعت للفريق إسما ومجدا، وأن يكون منافسا قويا  اليوم على الصدارة والبطولة شيء يليق تماما بالإسم والتأريخ.. كما أن  الفريق يلعب موسمه ال15 تقريبا في الدوري الممتاز، أثبت من خلالها أنه رقم  ضخم لا يمكن تجاوزه.. وأنا أشهد على أن وراء هذا الفريق القوي عمل إداري  جيد، وتفاهم متميز ما بين القيادات كأفراد، وسمو في الفكر الرياضي لمولانا  جمال حسن سعيد.. ونتيجة كل ذلك نرى خريجي مدرسة الأمل نجوما اليوم في أندية  القمة وبعض أندية الممتاز القوية.. وقد صنعوا فريقا شابا يشهد عمليات  تجديد للخلايا والدماء كل عام..!
 * حي العرب.. ذلك الفريق الذي حمل  لواء كرة القدم في شرق السودان، كان ومايزال فريقا يستحوذ على الحب  والإحترام.. وإدارات النادي المتعاقبة من لدن إبراهيم عبده وحتى الشاب أحمد  باوارث نجحت في أن تجعل للنادي ملامحا وشخصية تحترم في كل السنوات… ومتى  ما ذكر حي العرب.. لذلك نجد أن الأمل والسوكرتا ينافسان على المقدمة بثبات  هذا العام.
 * في المقابل، نجد أن فريقا مثل الأهلي عطبرة يملك عناصرا  مميزة حققت التعادل من قبل مع الهلال، ولكنها نالت الهزيمة الأثقل في هذه  النسخة أمام الأهلي الخرطومي، مايدل على أن هنالك شيء غير طبيعي يحدث  للفريق.
 * في مباراته أمام المريخ ظهر نجوم الإكسبريس بمستوى مبهر،  واستطاعوا تعديل تأخرهم لفوز في نهاية الشوط الأول.. قبل أن يخسروا نتيجة  المباراة لعامل الخبرة.. وهنالك الكثير من الكواليس وراء هذا الفريق المميز  والمثير للإستغراب بنتائجه.. فهو يعاني الإهمال الإداري بالمستوى الذي لا  يفوت على فطنة المتابع.. ولو حدث أن هبط للدرجة الدنيا فالسبب المباشر يكون  إدارته..!
 * المريخ المتصدر.. وبمافيه من حشد من اللاعبين المهرة  والمجيدين، يعاني أيضا في النواحي الإدارية، وجملة من الأشياء جعلته لاجئا  يلعب كل المباريات خارج أرضه، ولا يستمتع باللعب على ستاده.. ومع ذلك يتقدم  بثبات للدفاع عن اللقب.. مع كل الأزمات الإدارية التي تحيط به.. وأنصاره  لا يثقون في أن مجلسه سيتجاوز مسألة إعادة قيد نجومه مطلقي السراح وبنجاح  يقي الفريق الهزات المتوقعة في حين تعرض للمزيد من الغيابات.
 حواشي
 * لم يتعامل مجلس المريخ مع القضايا الأساسية بالجدية المطلوبة.. مثلا..  تجاهل الإعداد لبداية الموسم بصورة فاضحة.. ولكنه كان محظوظا بنوعية  اللاعبين الحاليين..!
 * الفريق يعاني الكثير من الإصابات الآن بسبب ضعف الإعداد.. وما أن يفرح الأنصار بعودة نجم حتى يعود الحزن بفقد نجم آخر..!
 * ما حدث في عطبرة أن مدير أكاديمية عطبرة أعلن تكفله بالإقامة والإعاشة لبعثة المريخ.. ولم يلتزم..!
 * محمد موسى الكندو كان هو رئيس البعثة المسمى من مجلس الإدارة ولكنه لم  يسافر معها، بل لحق بها يوم المباراة وغادر بعدها مباشرة بعد أن سأل إدارة  الفندق عن الأمر.. ودفع المبلغ (35) ألف جنيه واستلم المستند.. ولأنه كان  على سفر لم نلتقيه ليؤكد المعلومة أو ينفيها.
 * مندوب الأكاديمية لم  يلتزم بوعده لمجلس المريخ على غير ما أعلن وبعدها تلقيت اتصالات من عطبرة  كشفت لي الكثير منها حقيقة أن الكندو هو من سدد الإقامة..!
 * بعض أنصار  المجلس قالوا أنني أترصد المجلس لذلك تعمدت إيراد معلومة خاطئة.. والحقيقة  أنني لا أترصد مجلسا كهذا بمثل هذه المعلومة (الصغيرة) لو كنت مترصدا..  وأعني ما أقول..!
 * ما أكتبه لا علاقة له بمزمل أبوالقاسم والذي لم  ألتقيه خلال عام كامل إلا مرتين.. ولا علاقة له بإنفعال وإنما هي الفطرة  السليمة برفض الخطأ والمطالبة بالتصحيح..!
 * نجم خط الوسط ضياء الدين  محجوب.. رمانة ميزان فريق المريخ الخلوق يستحق التحية والإحترام.. فهو لاعب  منضبط وخلوق وحرصه وجديته يظهر جليا في سرعة عودته واستعادته لأراضيه..!
 * لحسن الحظ أن كشوفات الفريق الحالية تخلو من اللاعبين من أصحاب النزعات المتمردة.. وإلا لكان حديثنا غير..!
 * يتحملون الكثير من ثقل الأحمال من أجل المريخ وشعاره.. يستحقون المساندة من الجميع..!
 * مدثر خيري.. يزرع وردة ومعها لغما.. وسوف يستمتع البعض بالورود ولكننا لا نعرف متى تتفجر تلك الألغام.
 * في عطبرة.. وخلال مباراة الجلاء وحي العرب إلتقيت بالعم المربي حاج  الأمين مضوي.. ذلك الرجل الذي نكن له كل المحبة.. كان رئيسا لنادي العباسية  عندما كانت فاكهة الدوري في بداية التسعينات.. تعلمنا منه الكثير من القيم  كإنسان سوداني أصيل، برفقة عمنا عباس الحافظ (أشطر سكرتير نادي.. أو  إداري) تعاملت معه..!
 * كانوا عظاما بالنزعة التربوية في إدارتهم لتلك  الأندية.. يشركون أسر اللاعبين في بعض الشئون حرصا على الإستقرار  والإبداع.. وبالفعل كانوا مدارسا تعلم الناس الكثير في الرياضة وكرة القدم.
 * عجبي.. ثم عجبي.. وخلف من بعدهم إداريين لا يستطيع الواحد منهم أن يعبر عن نفسه ويسوق مكتسباته ويحافظ على مكتسبات ناديه..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يصوّب أنظاره لثنائي أفريقي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سوداكال يدخل في مفاوضاتٍ مع لاعبين من أفريقيا لدعم صفوف المريخ في الانتدابات الشتوية.
قالت  مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ رئيس نادي المريخ ـ آدم عبد الله سوداكال ـ  أجرى اتصالاتٍ مع لاعبين من أفريقيا”مدافع ومهاجم”، لدعم صفوف الفريق.
وأشارت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ سوداكال تواصل مع وكلاء اللاعبين، لبحث إمكانية انتقالهما في يناير القادم.
وينتظر أنّ تتمّ عملية التفاوض مع اللاعبين خلال الأيام المقبلة.
ويعمل المريخ جاهدًا من أجل إبرام صفقات ناجحة في التسجيلات الشتوية الت ستبدأ ي يناير من أجل دعم الفريق تأهبًا لتحديات الموسم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شرط مفاجئ يهدد إقامة الكلاسيكو في موعده


كووورة




كلاسيكو سابق
تواجه  مباراة الكلاسيكو بين برشلونة وريال مدريد تحديا جديدا، بعد التهديد بعدم  إقامتها يوم 18 ديسمبر/ كانون أول الجاري على ملعب "كامب نو".

ووفقًا  لصحيفة "ماركا" الإسبانية، فإن مجموعة تسونامي الديمقراطية الاحتجاجية  وجهت رسالة بشأن الكلاسيكو، إلى إدارة برشلونة، قدمت خلالها شرطا وحيدا  لموافقتهم على إقامة المباراة، بشكل طبيعي.

ونشرت المجموعة رسالتها  على حسابها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، حيث قالت: "إن من السهل جدًا  إقامة المباراة بشكل طبيعي، وما على إدارة برشلونة سوى ضمان وجود اللافتات  الخاصة بنا في مدرجات كامب نو، وداخل الملعب".

وأضافت المجموعة: "هذا هو عرضنا لنادي برشلونة".

يذكر  أنه كان مقررًا إقامة الكلاسيكو يوم 26 أكتوبر/ تشرين أول الماضي ضمن  منافسات الجولة العاشرة من الليجا، قبل أن يتم تأجيله بسبب المظاهرات  الاحتجاجية في كتالونيا إلى 18 من الشهر الجاري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • 100 ثانية تمنح ليفربول صدارة مجموعته بدوري الأبطال
 • برشلونة يقتل حلم إنتر ميلان بلدغة فاتي
 • أياكس يودع التشامبيونزليج بخسارة مريرة أمام فالنسيا
 • ليون يرافق لايبزيج إلى ثمن نهائي دوري الأبطال
 • تشيلسي وصيفًا خلف فالنسيا بالفوز على ليل
 • نابولي إلى ثمن النهائي بدك شباك جينك
 • دورتموند ينجو من فخ سلافيا ويبلغ ثمن نهائي الأبطال
 • رسميًا.. إقالة أنشيلوتي من تدريب نابولي
 • رسميًا.. الاتحاد الفرنسي يُجدد عقد ديشامب
 • يويفا يعاقب أولمبياكوس اليوناني بخوض مباراة بدون جمهور
 • كونتي يعتذر لجماهير إنتر ويصف هدف فاتي بالقاتل
 • صدام عربي ناري.. والهلال في مجموعة متوازنة بدوري أبطال آسيا
 • ساري مازحًا: سأقتل لاعبي يوفنتوس إذا خسرنا أمام ليفركوزن
 • فالفيردي: واجهنا خصما صعبا ومن الجميل الفوز بأهداف الشباب
 • بيريز: برشلونة يثق في لاعبيه الشباب
 • ماني يعتذر لجماهير سالزبورج .. ويقول: هدف صلاح رائع
 • زيدان: لن أعلق على صراع ميسي ورونالدو
 • تشافي: سنكون على قدر التحدي بمونديال الأندية
 • مورينيو: لا أتخيل نفسي مدربًا لبايرن ميونخ
 • ماتيوس: بايرن ميونخ خسر هيبته أمام منافسيه
 • مدرب كلوب بروج: نستحق 3 نقاط من ريال مدريد
 • أريولا حارس ريال مدريد،: نريد الانتقام من كلوب بروج
 • منتخب فيتنام يفوز بذهبية ألعاب جنوب شرق آسيا
 • اليابان تحبط الصين في افتتاح كأس شرق آسيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :
 * الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) الهــلال الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) الفلاح عطبرة الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة A :
 * باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا  (-- : --) جالطة سراي - تركيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * كلوب بروج - بلجيكا (-- : --) ريال مدريد - إسبانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B :
 * بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) توتنهام - إنجلترا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * أوليمبياكوس - اليونان (-- : --) سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B :
 * دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * شاختار - أوكرانيا (-- : --) أتلانتا - إيطاليا 
 الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 3

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B :
 * أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا (-- : --) لوكوموتيف - روسيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا (-- : --) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :
 * السد - قطر (-- : --) هينجين - كاليدونيا  الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 1


——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - الاسبوع 7  : 
* حرس الحدود (-- : --) نادي مصر الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 * الاسماعيلي (-- : --) مصر المقاصة  الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة 
* وادي دجلة (-- : --) الاهلي   الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة

 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :
 * أهلي الخرطوم (0 : 2) الامل عطبرة
 #الترتيب: المريخ (29) الأمل (27) حي العرب (24) الهلال (22) مريخ الفاشر  (20)
 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة E :
 * ريد بول - النمسا (0 : 2) ليفربول - إنجلترا
 * نابولي - إيطاليا (4 : 0) جينك - بلجيكا
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (13) نابولي (12) ريد بول (7) جينك (1)
 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة F :
 * بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (2 : 1) سلافيا براغ - التشيك
 * انتر ميلان - إيطاليا (1 : 2) برشلونة - إسبانيا
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (14) دورتموند (10) انتر ميلان (7)  سلافيا (2)
 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة G :
 * ليون - فرنسا (2 : 2) لايبزيج - ألمانيا
 * بنفيكا - البرتغال (3 : 0) زينيت - روسيا
 #الترتيب: لايبزيج (11) ليون (8) بنفيكا (7) زينيت (7)
 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة H :

 * أياكس - هولندا (0 : 1) فالنسيا - إسبانيا
 * تشيلسي - إنجلترا (2 : 1) ليل - فرنسا

 #الترتيب: فالنسيا (11) تشيلسي (11) أياكس (10) ليل (1)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - الاسبوع 7  : 

 *الجونة  (1 : 4) انبي
 *الانتاج الحربي (1 : 1) سموحة
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعات من 5 الى 8 بعد انتهاء مبارياتها :


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(الغربال) : عودتي للهلال (مستحيله)
 لاعب المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن يرفض العودة للهلال ويفضل الاحتراف الخارجي
 .
 .
 ابلغ لاعب المريخ مظلق السراح محمد عبد الرحمن الشهير (بالغربال ) اعضاء  رابطة الهلال بقطر بعدم رغبته في العودة مرة اخري للهلال وقالت مصادر ان  عودتة الي الهلال مرة اخري (مستحيلة) موضحا انه يفضل خوض تجربة اخترافيه  خارج السودان وكشف الغربال عن عدد 6 اندية ترغب في التعاقد معه موضحا ان  برنامج التاهيل اكتمل تماما وان الاطباء اكدوا له امكانية العودة للملاعب









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم 

 الغربال بعيدا عن العاطفة !



  **طالعت البيان الذي صدر عن الاخوة في رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر والذي يوضح  رفض الكابتن محمد عبد الرحمن الغربال العرض الذي قدمه له ناديه المريخ من  اجل اعادة قيده في كشوفات الزعيم ،،وشمل العرض تسليم الغربال مبلغ ظ¥ظ  الف  دولار ثم يرتفع الي ظ،ظ¥ظ  الف دولار عند عودته للخرطوم علي ان تكون مدة العقد  ظ£ سنوات مع ضمان اطلاق سراح اللاعب لاي نادي يرغب في التعاقد معه !!
 ** من جانب اخر هناك انباء تفيد بان الكابتن محمد عبد الرحمن يرغب في خوض  تجربة احترافية خارجية وان لديه عروض بالفعل من اندية النصر واتحاد كلباء  الاماراتيين والقادسية السعودي ومولودية الجزائري ،، ولايخفي علي احد ان  الغربال ظل لفترة موسم كامل بعيد عن اي نشاط كروي بسبب خضوعه للعلاج من  الاصابة التي تعرض لها خلال مشاركته مع ناديه المريخ !
 ** لا احد يمكنه  ان يرفع صوت لوم في وجه اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن اذا كان بالفعل لديه عروض  مادية تفوق العرض الذي قدمه له المريخ سواء صدر هذا العرض من مجلس الادارة  مباشرة -وان كنت اشك في ذلك – او من القنصل حازم مصطفي الذي كان قد التزم  في وقت سابق بتحمل التكلفة المادية من اجل اعادة قيد اللاعبين المفكوكين  وفي مقدمتهم الغربال ،، نعم لا احد يمكنه ان يلوم اللاعب طالما انه يبحث عن  مصلحته وفرصته في الاحتراف الخارجي الذي سيعود عليه بالاف الدولارات حتي  لو كان ذلك خصما علي ناديه المريخ الذي اعاده للنجومية من جديد بعدما كان  علي وشك ان تموت موهبته وتضيع (تحت الرجلين ) عقب شطبه من الهلال بحجة  الاصابة المزمنة ويكفي ان الغربال كانت قد ارتفعت اسهمه عربيا وخليجيا  بعدما فاز بلقب هداف العرب وهو يرتدي شعار المريخ وليس اي ناد اخر ولكن مع  ذلك نعيد ونكرر بان من حقه ان يختار العرض الذي يناسبه ويحقق له مصلحته  واهدافه المستقبلية .
 ** نحن اليوم في عالم الاحتراف وليس الولاء  للشعار كما هو الحال في العهد الذهبي الذي يحرص فيه اللاعب الذهاب بمفرده  وبمحض ارادته لمكاتب الاتحاد من اجل تجديد الولاء لناديه ،، ولنتذكر دائما  ان المريخ الذي صنع نجومية الغربال وارتقي به الي الفضاء الواسع يستطيع ان  يصنع اكثر من غربال في فترة زمنية وجيزة !
 ** اصدرت لجنة الانضباط  قرارا بحرمان الهلال من جماهيره في ثلاث مباريات قادمة علي ملعبه وتغريمه  مبلغ ظ،ظ ظ  الف جنيه وتحمله تكلفة اصلاح الاضرار التي لحقت باستاد الخرطوم  وذلك عقابا علي شغب جماهيره الذي اجبر الحكم علي انهاء مباراة القمة  الاخيرة ضد المريخ قبل موعدها ،، وكما هو معروف ان اللجنة المنظمة كانت قد  استبقت هذه العقوبات باعتبار الهلال خاسرا لنتيجة مباراته ضد المريخ ،،  وبغض النظر عن حجم هذه العقوبات مقارنة بالسلوك القبيح لجماهير الهلال  فلابد ان نحمد للجنة الانضباط سرعتها في اغلاق ملف هذه للاحداث بدلا من  تركها معلقة كما حدث في قضايا سابقة كانت سببا في افساد الموسم الكروي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن حيمشي في نفس مسار اخوهو 
 عشان كدا من هسه مافي داعي نتعب فيه ، واذا طلب قروش زياده يتشطب ويلحق اخوهو طوالي 
 تم تصعيده للفريق الاول ولحدي هسه ما عنده اي بصمه ، هاشم النضيف افضل منه بكتير 
 دايرين لعيبة يحترمو الشعار ، امثال بكري ورمضان وامير ونمر والنعسان وغيرهم 
 فالزول ده احسن يتخارج مننا بدري بدري ، القروش البيدفعوها فيه للتصعيد ، احسن يصلحو بيها الاستاد
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 سوداكال يصوّب أنظاره لثنائي أفريقي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سوداكال يدخل في مفاوضاتٍ مع لاعبين من أفريقيا لدعم صفوف المريخ في الانتدابات الشتوية.
قالت  مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ رئيس نادي المريخ ـ آدم عبد الله سوداكال ـ  أجرى اتصالاتٍ مع لاعبين من أفريقيا”مدافع ومهاجم”، لدعم صفوف الفريق.
وأشارت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ سوداكال تواصل مع وكلاء اللاعبين، لبحث إمكانية انتقالهما في يناير القادم.
وينتظر أنّ تتمّ عملية التفاوض مع اللاعبين خلال الأيام المقبلة.
ويعمل المريخ جاهدًا من أجل إبرام صفقات ناجحة في التسجيلات الشتوية الت ستبدأ ي يناير من أجل دعم الفريق تأهبًا لتحديات الموسم.







نحن مع الواقع والعقل يا سواد كال  انت كذاااب
وكفاية خداع تخدير.  . 
لا احد يصدقك ابدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال 
 الكشف عن مواعيد مباريات الدور ربع النهائي لكأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال  أعلن الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم مواعيد مباريات الدور ربع النهائي لبطولة  كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال، والتي تنطلق يوم الاثنين 23 ديسمبر  المقبل، وتستمر حتى 15 فبراير 2020.
 وفي المباراة الأولى، يستضيف  الشباب السعودي نظيره الشرطة العراقي يوم 23 ديسمبر على استاد الأمير فيصل  بن فهد بالرياض، ويلتقي الفريقان إيابا في المنامة على ملعب يحدد لاحقا يوم  20 يناير من العام المقبل.
 ويلتقي  الاتحاد السكندري المصري مع مواطنه الإسماعيلي يومي 28 ديسمبر في  الإسكندرية و24 يناير بالإسماعيلية في مباراتي الذهاب والعودة على الترتيب.
 ويستضيف الاتحاد السعودي نظيره أولمبيك آسفي المغربي على ملعب مدينة الملك  عبدالله الرياضية في جدة يوم 15 يناير قبل مباراة العودة في 15 فبراير على  ملعب المسيرة بأسفي.
 وينتظر فريق الرجاء المغربي الفائز من المباراة  التي تجمع بين مولودية الجزائر والقوة الجوية العراقي، لملاقاته في الدور  ربع النهائي.
 ومن المقرر أن تقام مباراة الذهاب على ملعب بليدة  بالجزائر أو مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز الرياضية في مكة المكرمة، حسب الفريق  المتأهل، يوم 4 يناير المقبل.
 ويستضيف ملعب محمد الخامس بالدار البيضاء معقل فريق الرجاء، مباراة العودة في التاسع من شهر فبراير المقبل.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حمادة صدقي: لم أكمل اتفاقي مع الهلال السوداني
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لم ينفَ حمادة صدقي اتصالات الهلال السوداني، غير أنّه لم يحسم قراره بشأن تدريب الفريق.
قال  المدير الفني السابق للجونة المصري حمادة صدقي إنّه لم يكمل اتفاقه مع  نادي الهلال السوداني، مقرًا بتلقيه اتصالاً رسمية من وكيل عرض عليه تدريب  الفريق.
وأوضح في تصريحاتٍ صحفية أنّه تلقى اتصالاً من نائب رئيس الهلال للاتفاقِ على أمور التعاقد.
وأكمل” لن أتواجد في الملعب لأسبابٍ مرضية إلاّ بعد أسبوع، وسأعرض الأمر على النادي السوداني”.
و”الأربعاء”،  أعلنت صحيفة الهلال الناطقة باسم النادي عن اتفاق أشرف سيد أحمد  الكاردينال مع المدرب المصري حمادة صدقي لتوليّ الأمور الفنية للفريق.




*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*هداف الممتاز هو أنور السادات مهاجم الأمل عطبره برصيد 9 أهداف
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد محمد الحاج
					

هداف الممتاز هو أنور السادات مهاجم الأمل عطبره برصيد 9 أهداف



ممكن معلومات عن انور السادات مهاجم الامل . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*انا شاهدت اللاعب فى مبارة الامل مع الزناطير
لاعب قوى وصاحب تسديد قوى ومطارد ومشاكس للمدافعين 
ولكن كم عمر اللاعب ولماذا لم يتم اختياره للمنتخب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بصراحة فريق الامل اخطر فريق الآن  امام المريخ
يجب عدم التهاون بهذا الفريق  ونقاط الامل هى نقاط البطولة . .
                        	*

----------

